# Colored heels



## breathless (Jan 2, 2008)

okay. i have an issue. i'm shopping for new heels online. i have a ton of colors to choose from, and honestly, nothing in my closet is a part of any of these colors. but, i decided i'd choose a color that will pop with anything.

so, choose what color heels you'd pick out for me =]

Mustard shoes







Orange






Red






Turquoise






Blue






Fuchsia






Yellow






i'm already buying these for sure though ...






so yes. any help is appreciated. i'm trying to transform myself. i don't feel like a pretty, mature looking mom. so, i've been slowly transforming my clothes and shoes into more mature looks. right now, i just have old battered tennis shoes and sweat outfits.


----------



## Marisol (Jan 2, 2008)

I would pick the red or turquoise ones.


----------



## breathless (Jan 2, 2008)

thanks! this is soo hard to decide. i'm still looking at my cart, deciding.


----------



## fawp (Jan 2, 2008)

It depends, how would you describe the style you have/want and what colors do you like to wear?


----------



## breathless (Jan 2, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Faith-Abigail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif It depends, how would you describe the style you have/want and what colors do you like to wear? the style i have right now [that i want to get rid of] is; sweat pants, t shirts, and flared jeans.
the style i want it; sexy, mature, fun colors, &amp; whatever color is "in".

the colors i like to wear are; anything honestly. i'll do bright, i'll do white / black, i'll do big patterns, i'll do plain or funky, stripes, dots. omg. i'm up for anything.

like, what shoes looks you in the eye and says, "hot young mature mom who has style and is fun to chill with." aaaaaaa. something like that. i just feel soo crap lately and feel un-sexy. i need to toss everything and start over.

those boots i'm getting, so you kinda see what kind of style i kinda want.


----------



## Killah Kitty (Jan 2, 2008)

I forgot to vote lol but I think the red or the torquoise stand out the most to me, they are more mature colors but not so young and silly looking as yellow or pink lol but still nice and bright and different.

Well maybe they stand out to me because I just really like those colors lol. But I really do think they would make an outfit more interesting, and red or torquoise can work with alot of outfits I think...


----------



## alexxx! (Jan 2, 2008)

i really like the first yellow ones. but i love red heels. i just bought some myself and they really draw a lot of attention to an outfit :] and the boots are wayyyyyyyyy cute! i want them


----------



## breathless (Jan 2, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Killah Kitty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I forgot to vote lol but I think the red or the torquoise stand out the most to me, they are more mature colors but not so young and silly looking as yellow or pink lol but still nice and bright and different.
Well maybe they stand out to me because I just really like those colors lol. But I really do think they would make an outfit more interesting, and red or torquoise can work with alot of outfits I think...

okay. awesome. thanks! my finance said the same thing. he actually *frowned* at the pink and yellow ones. 
but, i still have a bit more deciding to do =]

the red and turquoise stand out the most so far.

Originally Posted by *alexxx!* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i really like the first yellow ones. but i love red heels. i just bought some myself and they really draw a lot of attention to an outfit :] and the boots are wayyyyyyyyy cute! i want them



the mustard ones [the first yellowish ones] are soo cute. i love the little design on the side. aaaaaaaa. all of these shoes and the boots are super super cheap priced on gojane.com. GO!!! and buy!! &lt;3 its love. i've never bought from this site before and now, i wish my bills weren't due so i can buy some more heels. aaa. lol.


----------



## alexxx! (Jan 2, 2008)

yes. mustard. it'd be nice if i could read lol

these shoes are so cheap i can't even believe it.

i'm going to get myself into SO much trouble :]


----------



## emily_3383 (Jan 2, 2008)

I really like Turquoise.


----------



## breathless (Jan 2, 2008)

Originally Posted by *alexxx!* /img/forum/go_quote.gif yes. mustard. it'd be nice if i could read lolthese shoes are so cheap i can't even believe it.

i'm going to get myself into SO much trouble :]

lol. i know. i already told my fiance that i'll be shopping some more in a few more weeks. so yea, i told him in advance so i personally don't get into trouble. =]

Originally Posted by *emily_3383* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I really like Turquoise. awesome. thanks! =]
i bought the red heels, for now. thanks everybody for your honestly &lt;3 it helped.


----------



## Marisol (Jan 2, 2008)

I voted for the turquoise ones.


----------



## puncturedskirt (Jan 2, 2008)

Ooo..Those are fun colors. lol


----------



## fawp (Jan 2, 2008)

Originally Posted by *breathless* /img/forum/go_quote.gif the style i have right now [that i want to get rid of] is; sweat pants, t shirts, and flared jeans.
the style i want it; sexy, mature, fun colors, &amp; whatever color is "in".

the colors i like to wear are; anything honestly. i'll do bright, i'll do white / black, i'll do big patterns, i'll do plain or funky, stripes, dots. omg. i'm up for anything.

like, what shoes looks you in the eye and says, "hot young mature mom who has style and is fun to chill with." aaaaaaa. something like that. i just feel soo crap lately and feel un-sexy. i need to toss everything and start over.

those boots i'm getting, so you kinda see what kind of style i kinda want.

I'm slowly transforming my wardrobe from casual college student to a more glamourous look and I've found that sticking with a few colors at at time gives me more options; for example, I first started incorporating a few brown pieces (a good bag, a couple versatile tanks, a funky pair of heels) then I moved on to red (a couple pair of heels in different styles, a cami to wear under blouses, etc). I've found that if I think in terms of outfits rather than individual items, that I choose items I'm more likely to wear and it takes less peices to form more outfits.


----------



## Maja (Jan 2, 2008)

I vote for the red ones. I have a thing for red shoes though


----------



## 4getmeNot (Jan 2, 2008)

turquiose


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jan 2, 2008)

Yellow, Fuchsia, Turquoise, and Red! lol.



Have fun with colors!


----------



## Karren (Jan 2, 2008)

Myself I'd buy one of each!! Lol. But truely love the turquoise and the yellow pair.. Neither of which I own! If you don't have a red or a blue pair those are a must!! And get a pair of those black boots and a pair in brown too!! Might be some great after Christmas sales out there!!


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jan 2, 2008)

mustard or orange. To me they have the most personality, lol


----------



## PerfectMistake (Jan 2, 2008)

I am BIG fan of yellow...but I think the turquoise shoes are HOTT!


----------



## breathless (Jan 3, 2008)

i think i'm getting the turquoise, orange, and mustard ones next. i'm just hoping they still have them!!! aaaaaaa. for now, i could only afford the red ones and the black boots. lol.

Originally Posted by *Faith-Abigail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm slowly transforming my wardrobe from casual college student to a more glamourous look and I've found that sticking with a few colors at at time gives me more options; for example, I first started incorporating a few brown pieces (a good bag, a couple versatile tanks, a funky pair of heels) then I moved on to red (a couple pair of heels in different styles, a cami to wear under blouses, etc). I've found that if I think in terms of outfits rather than individual items, that I choose items I'm more likely to wear and it takes less peices to form more outfits. thats sorta where i'm at now. i got rid of a bunch of shoes i won't wear and got a few different assortments of black heels and some browns heels. i've kept my jeans, but i'm loosing weight. so, i'll have to start over with that. as far as tops are going so far, i've got lots of neutral tanks that can go with anything. but, again, this is as far as i've gotten. i think my next step is to find some more mature tops that go with anything =] aaaaaa. and victorias secret has their semi annual sale tomorrow. we're heading there to see if i can find anything that catches my eye =]

btw. thanks for your helpfulness =]


----------



## TheOpenRoad (Jan 3, 2008)

i love the lacing on the orange ones


----------



## Insensitive. (Jan 3, 2008)

Girl get WHATEVER color you want. I picked up some red 4.5 inch patent leather peep toe mary janes this weekend. Rocked em with some dark blue/black skinny jeans A black button down, a red wide waist belt, and a red necklace. See how easy? With bright colors, i only match with accessories. Becayse you want to people to pay attention to those details, and details always pull together a look.


----------



## farris2 (Jan 3, 2008)

I love the red


----------



## breathless (Jan 4, 2008)

lol. if i wanted to get whatever i wanted, i'd get them all!! somehow. like, steal the other shoes. but honestly, i saved the pages for the future and will be buying the rest on my next paycheck. i just can't wait to get my red heels now =]


----------



## Insensitive. (Jan 4, 2008)

That was very smart of you to buy only one pair. You never know how the quality and fit will turn out.


----------



## greeneyedangel (Jan 4, 2008)

I chose red. You can always wear them with denim, white, brown, black, beige. Its a pop of color but still pretty versatile!


----------



## magneticheart (Jan 4, 2008)

i voted for the red. they are GORGEOUS!!


----------



## glitter_vertigo (Jan 5, 2008)

I personally love my red heels, they're spicy! I have mostly black in my wardrobe so they add a nice, classic splash to the items I already own.


----------



## la_chinita (Jan 6, 2008)

TURQUOISE!!!! My second choice would be red, probably. These two colors look both very mature and stylish to me.



Nice boots, btw.


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Jan 6, 2008)

Go red baby. Never go wrong in red!!!


----------



## KristinB (Jan 6, 2008)

Those boots and the turquoise ones are hot.


----------



## mmonroemaniac (Jan 6, 2008)

reeeddd!


----------



## Sheikah (Jan 6, 2008)

I like the red and the orange.


----------



## Anthea (Jan 7, 2008)

I like them all but if I were to choose only one I'd go red followed by the turquoise.


----------



## debbiedeb77 (Jan 7, 2008)

red is always hot!!


----------



## SalJ (Jan 7, 2008)

I love shoes too much to be able to pick just one colour!! But I'm a sucker for pink, so if I had to it'd be the fuschia.


----------



## Bexy (Jan 7, 2008)

I love those boots super cute. I choose the red pair. But I love the detail on the 1st pair.


----------



## dentaldee (Jan 7, 2008)

I like the orange turquoise and red!!


----------



## yupyupme (Jan 7, 2008)

the red heels were a good choice for sure!


----------



## flutterbug (Jan 9, 2008)

I say red. Put something that you may not have a lot of.I don't have any red, i have the normal color's like, black, tan, gray, white. So if it were me i would get red!


----------



## speedy (Jan 9, 2008)

I like the red and turquoise ones best.


----------

